# Is ur dog an indoor or outdoor dog ?



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

Can Cockapoo's be kept as outdoor dogs ..........just curious.
I have not heard of any being kept outdoors. 
Can they tolerate sub zero temps ??


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi well my wispa loves lying in the snow and would stay out in it all day, im just glad the snow has gone now so she will come in when i call her!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i suppose it is possible, but not ideal you would have to have a special kennel built with heating, you not allowed to have an out door kennel without it i don't think. 
well i know thats what you need at boarding and breeding kennels.

Dawn your lucky our snow has started again. and it looks like it might be hear for a while.


----------



## Upstate Ollie (Mar 15, 2010)

Oliver loves to be outdoors and relishes in the snow. However, I do not leave him out for extended periods of time without supervision.


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

Ben too loves being outside but I have been so nervous about leaving him outside especially when its cold.
But reading the posts above I think I can let him stay outside for a few minutes and he does have very thick long hair.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

If Ben want's to be outside, let him. Once he wants you to hold him, goes to the door, cry's ect. Then bring him in, but dogs can really very in there cold tolerance. I'd just let him choose his limits.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Our Ben doesn't like being outside by himself. Someone has to be out with him. He's definitely an indoor dog.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Cocoa loves being outside, but I don't think he likes being out there alone. If you go inside to get something while you are outside with him, he goes over to the door & waits for you to come back out


----------



## GranJ0 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ralph enjoys the outdoors if we are with him otherwise it is get his business done and back inside.


----------



## sperry (Apr 6, 2010)

no cockapooes when they were born were not living out side so there not use to liveing out side i would not recommend it because he could get over headed during the summer and freeze during the winter because there not like labs they dont have adaptashions to survive in a very changing climate


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sperry2442 said:


> no cockapooes when they were born were not living out side so there not use to liveing out side i would not recommend it because he could get over headed during the summer and freeze during the winter because there not like labs they dont have adaptashions to survive in a very changing climate


i dont compleatly agree with you. the poodle was origonaly bred as a french gun dog, and the cocker is a gun dog. most gundog breeds wre kept in out door kennels, so it is posible. however i would not like to have my girls live in an out door kennle prmanently. i work at a boarding kennle so i see a veriety of breeds who react differently to the tempriture.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't quite understand Jacob. If a litter is born inside or out, how does it affect there adult form as far as temperature tolerance? What adaptation does a lab have?


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Murphy loves playing outside, but he is part of our family and is an indoor pup!


----------



## adamh (Apr 15, 2010)

Teddy is an indoor dog, but loves the outdoors - getting out there whenever he can. As he's quite young, at the moment he's usually supervised.


----------

